# What types of fish are compatible with bettas?



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

What types of fish are compatible with a betta in a community tank, say... 50 gallons +?


----------



## Fat_Fender_40 (Sep 10, 2007)

Any fish that is not a fin nipper (tiger barbs, etc..) and other aggressive fish. 

Try tetras, plecos, danios, mollies, and other types of community friendly fish.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Fish that don't have long flowing fins.

Try getting some bottom dwellers like a bunch of cories.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

I keep my female betta with platies, an angel, cories, otos, a plec, and ADFs. The angel will tear a male's fins though. Some tetras can be nippy. Every betta is a bit different on what fish they'll accept in their space, but mine have never been too picky.


----------



## King of Candlesticks (Feb 11, 2008)

Fat_Fender_40 said:


> Any fish that is not a fin nipper (tiger barbs, etc..) and other aggressive fish.
> 
> Try tetras, plecos, danios, mollies, and other types of community friendly fish.


I had my betta in a tank with my mollies but the mollies nipped his fins and bothered him so much that I had to move my betta, so i wouldn't recommend them. 

My Platies worked really well with my betta though.


----------



## Jmart (Mar 4, 2008)

Would neon Tetras be good?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

They should if they are in a decently sized group. I would say 8-10 here. Just watch out for nipping if you get them, because some tetras have been known to nip at bettas.


----------



## Whitebread (Jan 25, 2008)

I keep a 20gallon with fancy tailed guppies in my son's room. I keep a male and female betta with them for population control. The guppies leave them alone and they compliment each other nicely.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

Male and female bettas should not be kept together. I wouldn't suggest keeping bettas with fancy tail guppies -- it may work, but it's a risk.


----------



## dlea52 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Compatable?*

Hi! I'm new to forum, but have question. I work as a companion for elderly lady who has a male beta.She always had in bowl that I had to frequently change. Recently we got a 10 gallon tank and put her other fish in this tank and moved beta to the 21/2 galon tank they occupied (after cleaning and properly setting up of course) Since I am only there 4 days and when sh tries to feed him, she sometimes puts too much food in so I was constantly having to change filter. To offset this we got a catfish(small) to keep bottom clean. They said to watch to make sure this would not stress either fish. Well, the beta seemed happy as a lark to have a buddy and they were fine. My problem is on the days I am not there her grandson stops and checks in on her and last time he was there he took the catfish out saying they shouldn't be together. Now the beta just lays about. Please give me facts I can show him that he is wrong!!! :roll:


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

What kind of catfish is it? I am assuming it's a cory, which should be kept in groups. Although cories and bettas generally get along just great, he would probably be happier with some other cories and 2.5 gallons is too small for a group. So the betta and the cory should be fine together, although a bigger tank would be best.


----------



## dlea52 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks! It is a small cory. I noticed you have puffers, we got one @Walmart recently and was told it would be OK with other fish. We promptly took it out after it grabbed another fish and tore its eye out (fish later died) I discovered the people at Walmart do not know what they are selling!!!


----------



## akruegs629 (Feb 18, 2008)

*companions*

hey, i have a 2.5 gallon tank, and I'd really love to give my betta a companion, but don't know if it is a big enough space, and what kind of fish would get along in there. any suggestions on a breed and how many i'd be likely to put in with no harm?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: companions*



akruegs629 said:


> hey, i have a 2.5 gallon tank, and I'd really love to give my betta a companion, but don't know if it is a big enough space, and what kind of fish would get along in there. any suggestions on a breed and how many i'd be likely to put in with no harm?


No fish. A snail, or a few Ghost Shrimp may work, and you would be at your limit.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't know that I would even put a snail in a 2.5 gallon unless it had a really, really good filter and you kept up on the water changes. They are good poop producers! I guess it would depend on the type of snail, too.... One apple snail needs 2.5 gals all by itself, according to the snail forum I'm on. And I'd believe it too, based on the poop I vaccuum outta my tank each week.!

And depending on the personality of the betta in such a small place, could be trouble.


----------

